
Two Indian engineers at Garmin in Kansas shot, one killed - OliverJones
http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article134508139.html
======
hd4
Pretty sickening news, but I'm glad the writer used the term 'terrorist',
something the MSM tend to shy away from when the perp is white.

edit:

Definiton of terrorism from

Google:

    
    
      the unlawful use of violence and intimidation, especially against civilians, in the pursuit of political aims
    

Wikipedia:

    
    
      Terrorism is, in its broadest sense, the use of intentionally indiscriminate violence as a means to create terror or fear, in order to achieve a political, religious, or ideological aim
    

FBI:

    
    
      The Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) defines terrorism as “the unlawful use of force or violence against persons or property to intimidate or coerce a government, the civilian population, or any segment thereof, in furtherance of political or social objectives.”
    

Just in case there's some confusion about this very obvious terrorist act.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I'm sorry. I do not care about dictionaries. Words gain and lose meaning by
connotation, not by dictionaries. Good working definitions increase our
ability to solve problems. Poor working definitions decrease them. In this
case the proposed definition is a poor one.

If this is terrorism, there are dozens of terrorists acts every day. Hate
crime? Sure. Drunken armed fool on his way to jail and a couple of guys just
in the wrong place at the wrong time? Absolutely. Terrorism. Screw that. The
word doesn't describe what happened. The western world is not in a war to stop
armed stupid drunken men. Perhaps that's a great idea, but even then it
wouldn't be terrorism.

My working definition of terrorism, which has served me well over the years,
is "the use of stealth to deliberately target civilians in order to effect
political change"

~~~
throwaway729
_> the use of stealth to deliberately target civilians in order to effect
political change_

Literally the only differences between your definition and the ones provided
above are:

1\. They specifically mention _illegal_ violence so that e.g. police forces
aren't considered terrorist organizations. Fair distinction, IMO.

2\. The part about stealth. (Because flying planes into buildings or blowing
up cars is... stealthy?)

3\. The part about civilians (the parent's definition is more accurate --
terrorist attacks usually but not always involve civilians). IMO yours is a
worse definition. It means IED attacks in Iraq weren't terrorism. So
confusingly, on the front lines of the global war on terrorism, few if any
Americans died at the hands of terrorists.

 _> Hate crime? Sure._

Sure. Why the hell not? What makes a hate crime _not_ terrorism? Terrorists
attacks can be not hate crimes (e.g. if they target indiscriminately), but
usually terrorist attacks are also hate crimes.

 _> Drunken armed fool on his way to jail and a couple of guys just in the
wrong place at the wrong time? Absolutely._

How does this fit the "political change" aspect that's included in your
parent's definitions? Wanting to not go to jail is only political in the most
superficial of ways.

 _> The western world is not in a war to stop armed stupid drunken men_

So who and what are we at war with, exactly? I've been trying to figure that
out for close to two decades now. And the prevailing answer has changed at
least three times while the name of the war hasn't. So maybe _you 're_ the one
with a terrible working definition of "terror".

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I think the "war on terror" is an idiotic phrase, so please don't ask me to
defend it. The best I have is that some countries have decided to act against
people who use terrorism.

The reason why is that _terrorism is a form of politics_. You can either spend
a lot of money and try to persuade a population to agree with your position or
you can convince them to live in fear of your power and to do your will out of
that fear. This, also, is why terrorism is such an existential threat. It's
not because of the body count. It's because a very small number of terrorists
can effectively hold hostage millions of voters. That breaks democratic forms
of governance in bad ways.

For what it's worth, I view the "war on terror" in much the same way as I view
the "war on landmines", or the "war on poverty". "War" is so overloaded as to
be meaningless.

I think with terrorism you can at least offer a working definition and drive
analysis further. With "war", it's such a mess that I think as a word it's
useless now.

~~~
justin66
> The reason why is that terrorism is a form of politics.

If you think the uptick in anti-immigrant, and more largely anti-minority,
discrimination and violence has nothing to do with our politics I'm afraid
I've got some bad news for you...

------
linuxkerneldev
"Srinivas Kuchibhotla, died of his injuries in a Kansas City hospital. He is
said to have left behind a wife who is five months pregnant. ... His bereaved
wife and his family are trying to raise money to send his body back to India
for his funeral. "

I'm terribly ashamed of the state of our shining city upon on a hill.

~~~
geodel
It is indeed a terrible loss. But what I don't understand is:

> His bereaved wife and his family are trying to raise money to send his body
> back to India for his funeral

Is it a common thing to raise money as in community support etc or despite
being engineers and all people just do not save money for their emergency
needs.

Edit: Sorry about this question. Now I think it is rather tactless question,
asked on this unfortunate occasion.

~~~
lukeschlather
Even assuming his wife was also working, it's a good bet she has plenty of
bills to pay, and dipping into savings for funeral expenses when you just lost
half your household income is not something I would ever suggest anyone do.

------
vallavaraiyan
High time citizens from rest of the world actively boycott travelling &
working in the USA. It is just not worth getting shot by a random idiot while
walking on the street.

~~~
malikNF
This kind of news about racists and bigots running around the country coupled
together with the fact that one person at the border can mess up your entire
life for not giving away your passwords makes me want to stay away from the
U.S for now.

Don't get me wrong, visiting the US has always been a dream for me and almost
everyone I know, since it was this place where someone could go to make
something of themselves, you know a place where they accepted and rewarded you
for the hard work you did. May be we grew up and now realize that dream was
just really good marketing. Who knows, I am just sad I have to read stuff like
this too frequently these days.

~~~
Inconel
I can understand your unease with visiting the US, and I certainly don't wish
to dismiss your valid concerns, but I think tragic and hateful events like
this can also serve to highlight the good in people.

It should be noted that one of the injured was some random white dude who
tried to pursue the gunman.

Again, I understand why you feel the way you do and I'm not dismissing those
concerns, but there are a lot of wonderful people in the US as well.

~~~
malikNF
Agreed. And to add to our comment his name is

Ian Grillot the hero in this story. There is a go-fund me page that was set up
for him by his sisters.

[https://www.gofundme.com/a645d-ians-road-to-
recovery](https://www.gofundme.com/a645d-ians-road-to-recovery)

------
algorias
Better source:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/us-kansas-india-
idUSKBN1630LZ](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-kansas-india-idUSKBN1630LZ)

~~~
interfixus
I don't know why you are downvoted. Most sources in this world are better than
Juan Cole.

------
palerdot
Freak incidents are heart-breaking, particularly when we don't really know
what one could have done to prevent them. As an outsider to a typical U.S
lifestyle, one thing that puzzles me is why do people need a gun even when
they are in a social place like a bar. This is not a first of its kind
shooting happening in U.S. As far as I can remember, all the freak incidents
in U.S some way or other involve shooting, out of the mind gunmen etc.

I'm thankful that at least in my country I will not get killed by a random
person with whom I'm having conversation with.

P.S: I'm from India.

~~~
Mithaldu
It is perfectly well-known how to avoid such things: Stronger gun control to
raise the difficulty of achieving death of others; state-enforced education
levels with low to zero cost. Sadly these things run counter to the
convictions of a loud enough part of the US population that they cannot
usefully be implemented.

~~~
nsxwolf
Problem is not enough people carry guns. This guy knew he wouldn't be met with
any resistance and that's why he was able to do what he did.

~~~
arjie
Often, people like this don't have the right to bear arms. It's not described
whether the victim was a permanent resident but considering when he graduated
from college, I think it's reasonable to say that he wasn't.

Being an Indian national, he would have had to have waited 8 years or more to
become a permanent resident. In that time, he would have had his visa renewed
repeatedly. His visa is likely to have been an H1-B.

I suppose, then, the questions are: Are you in favour of foreigners in America
bearing arms? Or are you in favour of a faster permanent residency process?

Both of those things are the only real way that the victim could have legally
carried a firearm.

~~~
nsxwolf
I am in favor of legal immigrants carrying arms provided they can pass all the
other legal requirements for ownership and carry.

Even still, it need not be just the intended target victim that is armed. You
need a critical mass of enough bystanders having the capability to defend
others. That is the only way to provide a chance at an effective defense as
well as a strong psychological deterrent.

~~~
Mithaldu
Talk to soldiers, talk to police officers, talk to marines, talk to any
professional who's ever experienced actual battle. Ask them:

Would you feel confident to use your gun when you're relaxed in a social
setting and someone suddenly starts shooting?

(I won't spoil the answer for you, plenty have been asked, you can google it.)

~~~
nsxwolf
It's a reasonable question, but I know I certainly wouldn't feel confident
unarmed in that scenario.

------
dforrestwilson
20 minutes drive from me.

People might perceive Kansas as a backwards agrarian holdfast, but Olathe
where this happened is a pretty thriving tech and aerospace corridor. Everyone
here is pretty upset about it. Hopefully justice will be served.

~~~
X86BSD
It will be. The shooter is going to get the death penalty I'm quite certain of
it.

------
alextheparrot
I think the words of the third man, who was shot pursuing the shooter (He had
thought the man had emptied his gun), are powerful:

“It’s not about where he [victim] was from or his ethnicity. We’re all humans,
so I just did what was right to do.”

~~~
kcdev
Here's a video of the interview:
[http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article134581204....](http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article134581204.html)

------
chatwinra
Tragic story. A GoFundMe page has been set up for Kuchibhotla’s wife and
family, if you're interested in helping out.

[https://www.gofundme.com/srinus-familyrecovery-
support](https://www.gofundme.com/srinus-familyrecovery-support)

------
downandout
Timothy McVeigh was a white terrorist. This is a hate crime committed by a
racist alcoholic. "Terrorism" is the wrong word here. I also take issue with
this statement:

 _> "Remember, the shooter had been told by Trump-Bannon that Muslims hate
America and should be excluded from the US."_

This lays bare the author's intention to blame Trump for every crime that is
ever committed against middle-eastern people in the US. This is obviously an
absurd and extreme notion.

So this article is an extremely biased, politicized version of a legitimate
news event. I thought HN had an "original source" policy. The link should
probably be changed to the actual news article upon which this drivel is
based, which is here [1].

[1]
[http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article134508139....](http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article134508139.html)

~~~
CrossWired
Lets not try to minimize his racism by allocating ANY of the blame on his
possible alcoholism. He's a racist murder, who just happens to be a drunkard.

~~~
downandout
I guess I wouldn't ever excuse or minimize any crime based upon alcoholism, so
I didn't take into account that others might. I just meant that he was a drunk
racist.

------
xazJ0ku5CZnlmg
Its quite sad to see innocent folks getting killed in the crossfire/emotions
that were invoked for politics. I used to live in Kansas, am an Indian and
have young kids. This has disturbed me so much emotionally I'm not even sure
what to look for next and the way things are going, this is just the
beginning.

~~~
shripadk
Why not come back to India? I know the lifestyle cannot be compared to the US
but hey at least you can be part of directly building the Nation. It's better
to live in peace (with freedom) than live in fear (and in a golden cage).

~~~
xazJ0ku5CZnlmg
India is not all that great either...I was in India for 6 months last year,
and I have seen kids getting kidnapped for ransom by friends. My wife's cousin
was killed for ransom last year. Dont know which is better/worse.

~~~
shripadk
True and I'm not disputing you. In India it also depends on the kind of social
circle you have. I have heard of such stories myself. However, it largely
depends on who you make friends with or have relations with.

But these are all incidents that have a backdrop of some sort and these
stories are quite common in any country you go to. I'm not talking about such
incidents. What I'm talking about is random shootings: Rarely is it the case
(at least I haven't heard of any in India) that some random stranger comes up
to you and starts unloading bullets just because you are of some different
ethnicity/background. Be it school shootings or pub fights, most incidents
that come out of USA are racial targeting where the perpetrator does not have
any idea about his targets (victims).

Even the caste-based violence in India stems out of some real backdrop: Inter-
caste marriages, dowry harassment etc. All these are avoidable if you have the
right social circle. What you can't avoid is crazies going around with guns
shooting random people based on how their look.

------
ganfortran
This is terrifying. I am speechless now. One thing comes to my mind is to
avoid those encounters as possible, maybe those states as whole. Just sad.

~~~
tjr225
That's absurd. This took place in *Olathe, Kansas- which is adjacent to the
Kansas City metro area that straddles the KS MO border. This is as much an
anomoly here as it would be when it happens anywhere else:
[https://www.fbi.gov/file-
repository/activeshooter_incidents_...](https://www.fbi.gov/file-
repository/activeshooter_incidents_2001-2016.pdf/view)

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
Are you sure about that? Kansas City has a problem with this sort of stuff:

[http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article134041159....](http://www.kansascity.com/news/local/crime/article134041159.html)

[http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-kansas-
city...](http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-kansas-city-bomb-
plot-20150911-story.html)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overland_Park_Jewish_Community...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overland_Park_Jewish_Community_Center_shooting)

~~~
tjr225
You could say this about any city that has enough people in it:

[https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&rlz=1C5...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&rlz=1C5CHFA_enUS723US723&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=Austin+terror+Threat&safe=off&tbm=nws)

[https://www.google.com/search?q=Paris+Terror+Threat&rlz=1C5C...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Paris+Terror+Threat&rlz=1C5CHFA_enUS723US723&oq=Paris+Terror+Threat&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l4j69i61.2128j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=Paris+Terror+Threat&safe=off&tbm=nws)

[https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&rlz=1C5...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&rlz=1C5CHFA_enUS723US723&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=bangalore+terror+threat&safe=off&tbm=nws)

I think that this stuff is really, truly tragic and that one of the takeaways
is that terrorism is really effective. Please don't be terrorized.

------
ghoshbishakh
I am an Indian student awaiting a J-1 Visa. Should I drop my plans of visiting
USA? I do not feel safe travelling there myself anymore.

~~~
mikeash
You'll be fine. The murder rate in the US is comparable to India's. Pretty
much by definition, anything that makes the (inter)national news is a rare
event.

There's some bad shit going down in this country, but it's not to the point
where people need to fear for their lives. (And I think/hope it will remain
that way.)

------
jessaustin
As a counterpoint, elsewhere in Kansas:

[http://www.npr.org/2017/02/19/516016940/a-thriving-rural-
tow...](http://www.npr.org/2017/02/19/516016940/a-thriving-rural-towns-
winning-formula-faces-new-threats-under-trump-administrat)

Olathe, and I guess Johnson County in general, is a weird place. It's like the
Texas of the Kansas City Metro area: wealthy, egotistical, and clueless. Based
on some of the jaw-dropping shit I've heard locals say, this is probably not
the first time these engineers experienced an incident of public racism.

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
A counterpoint to your counterpoint:
[http://www.kwch.com/content/news/Federal-officials-to-
announ...](http://www.kwch.com/content/news/Federal-officials-to-announce-
arrests-in-major-investigation-397095961.html)

Although you're correct about Johnson County.

~~~
jessaustin
Thanks, I had a little feeling that I was forgetting _something_ about Garden
City. Frankly I don't see how anyone could live there, although I suppose it's
a good potential source for Mars colonists. They won't miss trees or
geographical features...

------
Shinchy
3 People were shot, it should be noted.

------
patrickg_zill
You'll get more objective info from the YouTube video than the editorializing
article.

------
happy-go-lucky
Guns don't help make the world a better place. I'm non-partisan.

~~~
grzm
You're risking downvotes by expressing an expectation of downvotes, which is
explicitly against the guidelines.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

Edit to add: Thanks for updating your comment!

~~~
happy-go-lucky
> Please don't bait other users by inviting them to downvote you or proclaim
> that you expect to get downvoted.

+1. I had to remove _I know I 'm risking downvotes, but_.

------
desireco42
Aww man, this is sad

------
dang
Url changed from [http://www.juancole.com/2017/02/terrorist-american-
engineers...](http://www.juancole.com/2017/02/terrorist-american-
engineers.html), which points to this.

------
Mithaldu
It's quite unkind to _tell_ someone who's feeling fear because a murder
happened that they are being "absurd".

~~~
dang
You two went seriously off the rails in this thread. No more descents into
flamewar madness, please. That's not why we're all here, and it's bloody
tedious.

We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13723202](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13723202)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
Mithaldu
I agree the deeper part of the thread was useless. That's why i stopped
participating. However:

All i did was try to give him the benefit of the doubt until it was clear he
was trolling. If things like this bother you, i recommend actually taking
steps that discourage people from arguing in bad faith.

It is extremely hard to determine when someone is just ignorant, or when
they're taking the piss; but when it's clear the latter should not be
acceptable.

~~~
dang
You've done this kind of thing repeatedly; it's not just about the other
fellow.

HN depends on us keeping our comments _more_ civil and substantive as a topic
gets contentious or another person's comments get annoying. I say _more_
because we all have a bias not to perceive how we're slipping in such
situations (it always feels like someone else started it while "I merely",
etc.), so there needs to be a conscious counteraction.

~~~
Mithaldu
I'm sorry for further discussing here, and would prefer to do this in private
if you care, but i feel quite frustrated with you seemingly accusing me of
having done something i cannot perceive even when trying to look for it, and
thus having no clue what should've been done differently here in your opinion.

Do you honestly think i was uncivil? Made unsubstantive (non-factual?)
comments? If so, where?

Because quite frankly on reviewing the conversation i cannot see it. I can see
only comments from me that are perfectly polite and factual, except for the
last edit in the last post i made, where i stopped being polite.

~~~
dang
Yes, the problems are incivility and an unwillingness to let an unproductive
argument drop.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13724307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13724307)
was uncivil, as you mention. So was
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13723815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13723815).
I don't mean to pick on you personally, but your username sticks in my mind as
someone who's done this kind of thing a fair bit. You're a good commenter
otherwise, so I/we'd appreciate it if you'd work on this.

------
rdl
This is terrible. At best, it was a drunken asshole murdering someone. It
sounds like it might have been a racially motivated hate crime, though. (I'm
not sure if I'd call it terrorism unless the goal were to terrorize other
people, but quite possibly.)

~~~
linuxkerneldev
> not sure if I'd call it terrorism unless the goal were to terrorize other
> people

One of the things we've been working on in our office is learning empathy. So
we take the characters in an incident narrative, reverse/flip all
persons/locations and then see how it changes our perception of the incident.
So in this example, if we reverse everything, it becomes: "An Indian man
shouting "Get Out Of My Country" in a bar shoots and kills two promising young
American engineers working in India.". The effect that has would naturally be
to make Americans afraid of going to or being in India, hence: terror alert,
terrorism. So I can empathize and understand why the author of the article
described the murderer as a terrorist.

~~~
Udik
You can empathise, but is this right? I think it would be silly to describe it
as terrorism if it had happened in India. The fact that US's mainstream media
would have done exactly that, wouldn't have made it less silly. So maybe (I
mean it in a good way, even if it sounds a bit direct) you should use empathy
to stop labelling things like this as terrorism, instead of doing the exact
opposite.

~~~
SolaceQuantum
If an Indian man shouted that immigrants should leave their country as they
murder immigrants in India that's a pretty rhetoric to imply that they want to
intimidate other immigrants.

------
alistproducer2
Total silence about this in the msm. I wonder why?

~~~
whorleater
NY Times: [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/24/world/asia/kansas-
attack-...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/24/world/asia/kansas-attack-
possible-hate-crime-srinivas-
kuchibhotla.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-
heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0)

Reuters: [http://www.reuters.com/article/us-kansas-india-
idUSKBN1630LZ](http://www.reuters.com/article/us-kansas-india-idUSKBN1630LZ)

CNN: [http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/24/us/kansas-olathe-bar-
shooting/...](http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/24/us/kansas-olathe-bar-
shooting/index.html)

Washington Post: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2017/02/2...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-
mix/wp/2017/02/24/get-out-of-my-country-kansan-reportedly-yelled-before-
shooting-2-men-from-india-killing-one/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_mm-
kansas-151am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory)

Ah yes, all that "silence".

------
happy-go-lucky
He might be racially charged, but my intuition is telling me he would not have
committed the crime if he were not under the influence.

~~~
mido22
would that bring back the dead...

~~~
happy-go-lucky
No, for sure. What I'm trying to say is racist thoughts coupled with
intoxication must have clouded his mind and led him to such an extreme.

~~~
ceejayoz
Is a drunk terrorist any less deplorable than a sober one?

~~~
happy-go-lucky
No. A situation involving terrorists carrying firearms and getting drunk is
more dangerous.

------
douche
Can we deep-six this blatantly biased article and get a real news report
instead?

~~~
hd4
I think sometimes it helps to biased when the MSM narrative is going to
deliberately shy away from calling things out as they actually are.

But still the facts here speak for themselves. The guy shot 2 Indians
specifically because he thought they were 'Middle-Eastern' (i.e. Muslim). It's
terrorism and it's good the writer called it terrorism, since the BBC article
seems to not use this term.

~~~
NLips
I think the BBC use is very fair, so long as it is applied consistently. The
guidelines for 'terrorist':

Terrorist

The word ‘terrorist’ is not banned, but its use can be a barrier rather than
an aid to understanding. We should convey to our audience the full
consequences of the act by describing what happened. We should use words which
specifically describe the perpetrator such as bomber, attacker, gunman,
kidnapper, insurgent and militant. We should not adopt other people's language
as our own. Our responsibility is to remain objective and report in ways that
enable our audiences to make their own assessments about who is doing what to
whom.

When we do use the term we should strive to do so with consistency in the
stories we report across all our services, and in a way that does not
undermine our reputation for objectivity and accuracy. It is also very
important that we strive for consistency across the international and UK
facing sites. If a BBC World story uses very measured language but a UK
version does not, a user will rightly question the different approaches.

The words ‘terror’ and ‘terrorist’ may be used in a non-specific context, or
in direct quotes - but it is not for us to label a particular group or
specific act as terrorist.

Beware of paraphrasing and selective quotation, eg: “The Israeli prime
minister said that while ‘terrorist’ attacks continued he would not back
down.” Putting the single word ‘terrorist’ in quotes may give the impression
that the BBC is sceptical about the prime minister’s assessment of the nature
of the attacks.

Domestically, we tread a similar line on Northern Ireland. The IRA is so well
known, worldwide, that a label is not necessary. Groups such as the Real IRA
and Continuity IRA can often be best labelled as dissident. A second reference
to organisations such as the UFF and UVF could be along the lines of: The
loyalist paramilitary organisation warned...

------
gravypod
Hmm...

"“Get out of my Country!” White Terrorist Shoots Asian-American Engineers in
Wake of Trump Visa Ban"

Oh so the guy shot two Asian-Americans because of Trump's Visa Ban. Too bad
that's not at all what the article says. At most the article says

"The White House sets a tone in a country. Trump’s assertion that “Islam hates
us” and his project of a Muslim ban sent a signal permitting hate crimes to
the millions of unbalanced people in the US into whose hands the National
Rifle Association has insisted on putting firearms. "

So let me get this strait. For this thought experiment I'm going to present
the ideas as how I feel the author may see them.

    
    
        A -> B -> C
    
    
    
        A: Some guy, who was democratically elected by laws and regulations set up, established, and agreeded upon by all citizens of the US. He ran on a platform of ideas that he wanted and by extension, due to his ability to have a majority election, are mirrored by a majority of the states in the union.
    
        B: This guy does what he said he would do, or at least the closest political equivilent. 
    
        C: People take this to mean we can just kill people whenever we want!
    
    

That logic doesn't make sense. I don't see the connection from A -> B -> C.
Maybe there are more factors but for a title like this I expect a "I have
proof that A -> B and from this data and from this other data I can prove that
B -> C".

Also, I very much take umbridge with the statement that the NRA advocates, or
results in, "unbalanced people" owning guns. I'd like to see some proof of why
that claim is made. The NRA is perfectly fine with a specific set of gun
control measures like FIDs, the right to refuse sale, and citizen run
background checks. I don't think just stomping your feet and saying "the NRA
is the problem" is going to make this (or any situation) better.

I also find it very funny that the only victim not mentioned in the title is
the one who isn't "Asian-American". I know many far right-wing people who I'll
send this to so they can have a chuckle at this sort of white washing. Big
Brother would be proud at this authors ability to create a narative in such
few words. He's given "For Sale, Baby Shoes; Never worn" a run for it's money
with this one.

A better title would be "Three shot, one killed in Racist Attack" or
something. I'm not a writer but leaving out a victum because it doesn't sound
good in your title is just extremely sad in my opinion.

~~~
l8again
A: Some guy, who was democratically elected....

B: This guy ran on a xenophobic platform, declaring to ban an entire religion
(unconstitutional). Travel ban, by the admission of his own people, was a way
of "making it legal".

C: Emboldens extremists and racists in his fan base to commit murders.

A -> B -> C

There, fixed it for you.

